# Colorado Dispensary Reviews



## TheStrainMan (Aug 30, 2009)

High folks! I've been reviewing dispensaries and covering various topics within the Colorado MMJ scene. Check it out and lemme know what you think:
EDIT

Also, lets share dispensary experiences here in this thread. Here are some of mine that haven't made it to the blog yet:

First the good....

Boulder Alternative Medicine
BoulderMeds.com
Great place! Usually have at least 10 different strains for various budgets. Anywhere from $8 a gram for great tiny mix of nugs from the bottom of bags for rolling, all the way to $17 a gram for some of the best bud CO dispensaries have to offer. These guys are so cool that if you buy a gram or two, they'll actually CUT THE BUDS OFF THE STEMS before weighing so you pay for what you smoke, not what you throw out. I'll keep coming back here.

One Brown Mouse in Nederland
onebrownmouse.com 
If you want great indoor, locally-grown high-altitude bud, this is your place. I like the town and the staff who also grow their own for the store and are very knowledgeable. Prices are great, too.. $14 a gram for primos like Sage and Sour Diesel.

The Bad.....

New Options wellness in Boulder
no website
These are the guys that got robbed, and ya feel those vibes in the staff with every heavy breath in the place. Despite their bad luck, honestly, their wares just suck. I opened and inspected every jar (and they had like 20 different strains) and it seems that no one there knows anything about proper drying and curing. Some of the jars smelled of ammonia!!! ***! Also, many of their strains are mislabeled and not what they claim to be. Also over-priced at $20 a gram for their better selections when there's such better bud not a mile away.

The Ugly...

Pain Management of Colorado in Denver
colorado.medicalmarijuana.net
They'll sign you up for $350 and have a 70 year old doctor from the Dominican Republic who can't speak English that well. A bit shady in both dealings and location. They had 2 strains on hand when I checked it out and one was just crap, the other was an AK-47 which looked decent, but it just wasn't AK-47. They also have some edibles, but they are very weak. These guys are in it for the money and that's easy to see. BEWARE: If you use these guys to set you up, I hear they will make you select them as your primary caregiver, so you'll have to change that ASAP with the state.​


----------



## gatorman (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got my license Thursday. I noticed they were pushing primary caregiver but i declined, and that was it for that brief discussion. they can not pursue it any more by law. They did have excellent choices, some a little high but the quality was there. I enjoy being able to buy my meds now and have a choice on quality and type.


----------



## Crisp2aBurned (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got back from my first visit to a dispensary EVER - Boulder Alternative Medicine.  It's hard for me to believe...there should be fireworks in the sky or something...but no, it's just another day on the planet.  Wow!
I had stayed away from even visiting, not wanting to give away caretaker status.  I don't fully understand how that could work...I give someone the right to grow my medicine, then I pay for it?  How much?  How do I know what plants were grown in my name?  How they were grown?  What their real yield was?  Too many questions and I just plain didn't want to go that route.  Seemed pretty shady.  
So I read this review and I'm enthused.  Checked out BAM's website and headed right over there.  Was greeted by a nice receptionist, not a hint of weirdness.  She requested my license and ID, which I provided.  Took photocopies of that, then had me fill out a simple form where I only had to fill out my name, my Dr.'s name, today's date and the time ONE HOUR FROM NOW, then sign.  So with that, I had designated them as my caregiver for THAT HOUR OF MY VISIT.  I liked the idea of that very much.  Sat in the waiting room with other patients, watching snowmobiling X games stuff, and ironically hearing Fugazi's "Waiting Room."  My name is called, and I go in the back and talk with one of the owners.  Again, very nice and not a hint of judgment or weirdness.  I tell him I have epilepsy and that I tend to prefer sativa-dominant strains.  He explains his stock, very nicely jarred in those 420 jars with nice labels.  I make my choices and he hooks me up NICE.  Good selection, as well.  Most org $20/gram, but it's a generous gram.  And there was some $12 White Rhino/Big Blue Lerf, as they called it, lower branch buds, smaller.  Got a nice caramel for being a new patient, they're happy with their newer place and to have new patients.  
For my first experience with a dispensary, this was quite wonderful.  I hope all patients who decide to visit a dispensary have this nice a time.  
And let me further clarify - this was NICE - not abnormally wicked cool awesome...it was like visiting a clinic, going in back to get meds from the pharmacy and leaving.  Walking out the door.  What I want to say is that is was a wonderfully NORMAL experience.  
Maybe if I get up to Ned I'll check out the other place, sounds pretty kind, as well.  
Peas,
C


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

I would not even think about stepping into any local dispensaries. Do it yourself and really reap the rewards of growing your own medicine! Not that the machine needs any more of our hard earned tax money anyways only too squander that away on elite health care and retirement packages.


----------



## Crisp2aBurned (Sep 22, 2009)

As I indicated, there's nothing to stop a patient from BOTH visiting dispensaries and DIY.  One just needs to be careful not to permanently sign away caregiver status.  In fact, the ability to DIY AND do some shopping for meds and edible goodies is a real unforeseen treat to me.  A REAL TREAT.  No reason NOT to visit these places at this point, especially since it just means more selection for the patient (me).  There's also this whole "clone market" thing which is pretty exciting in that a patient can populate a garden with a nice variety with little effort to track down sources.  Many of these dispensaries provide clones.  Just gotta be careful that no unwanted visitors come home with the plants.  This is a pretty cool time to be a CO patient!


----------



## gatorman (Sep 25, 2009)

The thing I like is that you are able to find the strain you want, and if it pleases your taste buds "Order the Beans"


----------



## tripsick (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad i found this thread

=)


----------

